# I&D?



## ggparker14 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can I get help on a CPT for the following procedure?

Patient presents with second degree burns to hand.

Procedure: With sterile 16 g needle, opened 3 of the large fluid filled blisters and a straw colored fluid drained. Triple antibiotic was placed and hand wrapped in gauze.

Would this be considered an I&D at 10060 or a puncture aspiration at 10160?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 19, 2013)

*Burn Treatment*

Look up the Burn Treatment codes.  You'll find your answer there.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## harmonie117@yahoo.com (Mar 20, 2013)

16020


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Mar 22, 2013)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can I get help on a CPT for the following procedure?
> 
> Patient presents with second degree burns to hand.
> 
> ...



I will go ahead with 10160 Puncture aspiration of abscess, hematoma, bulla, or cyst . Bcoz burn will lead to bulla, which can be treat by puncturing the bulla; incision wont be need,


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 28, 2013)

*NOT an I&D or Aspiration*



Ahamed Fahath said:


> I will go ahead with 10160 Puncture aspiration of abscess, hematoma, bulla, or cyst . Bcoz burn will lead to bulla, which can be treat by puncturing the bulla; incision wont be need,



You cannot code a procedure because a current condition MIGHT lead to a different, more serious condition.  You code what was actually performed.  This is a burn treatment, pure and simple. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

